# Chimica e tradimento,  due parole in merito :



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Quando si inizia una nuova relazione amorosa c’è anche una nuova passione, e si sa, una nuova passione amorosa, nel suo fiorire, porta come conseguenza un notevole aumento della attività sessuale. 
In un tradimento può quindi succedere che si faccia meno l’amore con il proprio coniuge e di più con l’amante.
Può anche succedere che con l’amante si faccia l’amore in maniera più appassionata che con il proprio coniuge, proprio per il fatto che è, sia una novità sia una trasgressione.

Ad ogni rapporto sessuale vengono rilasciati un’enorme quantità di sostanze che rimangono in circolo da alcune ore ad alcuni giorni.
Queste sostanze condizionano l’attività del nostro cervello e possono portarci a pensare di provare un sentimento quando invece siamo solamente in astinenza da una di queste sostanze. 

L’ossitocina, per esempio ( rilasciata durante un rapporto sessuale ), che è un ormone che regola il parto e favorisce l’allattamento ma che favorisce anche l’attaccamento alla persona che ne ha causato il suo rilascio. Detta sostanza può portarci ad un maggior attaccamento al nostro amante solamente perchè abbiamo con lui un maggior numero di rapporti amorosi.

L’adrenalina, per esempio, che viene rilasciata in quantità maggiore se il rapporto è maggiormente appassionato, ha un effetto rebound che può portarci malinconia, maggior sensibilità e, alcune volte, a farci sentire insopportabile il nostro partner “ ufficiale “ solamente perchè ci è di ostacolo al soddisfacimento della nostra felicità ( il vederci con l’amante ). 

bisogna anche considerare che :

chi è dipendente della fenitelamina ( ormone rilasciato in quantità maggiori durante il primo periodo di una relazione ) quando vi è una normalizzazione di questa sostanza nell’organismo ( in un rapporto di lunga durata ), si senta smuovere da nuove voglie per riattivare nuove incrementazioni di questa sostanza, spingendolo così a ricercare nuovi partner. Forse, i traditori seriali non sono altro che fenitelamina-dipendenti ( potrebbe essere un’ottima scusa, dire “ cara/o ti ho tradita/o perchè necessitavo di un maggior incremento di fenitelaminadi quanto mi puoi dare tu,l scusami, non è colpa mia, è solo una questione chimica“  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )

per farla breve:

Bisogna quindi fare molta attenzione a non confondere i propri sentimenti con delle reazioni da astinenza endogena. Confondere queste due cose può portare a farci credere di essere innamorati del nostro amante quando non è per nulla così. E, credere di essere innamorati del nostro amante, quando non è per nulla così, può portarci a compiere azioni che saranno disastrose per la nostra vita futura.

eh si, è poco romantico ma è così. La chimica influisce e condiziona i nostri pensieri più di quello che immaginiamo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Quando si inizia una nuova relazione amorosa c’è anche una nuova passione, e si sa, una nuova passione amorosa, nel suo fiorire, porta come conseguenza un notevole aumento della attività sessuale.
> In un tradimento può quindi succedere che si faccia meno l’amore con il proprio coniuge e di più con l’amante.
> Può anche succedere che con l’amante si faccia l’amore in maniera più appassionata che con il proprio coniuge, proprio per il fatto che è, sia una novità sia una trasgressione.
> 
> ...




































































 ..................


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Secondo me stai ribaltando causa ed effetto, oscar... non ci si innamora quando vengono rilasciate le molecole di cui parli, ma semmai vengono rilasciate quando ci si innamora.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me stai ribaltando causa ed effetto, oscar... e cioè, non ci si innamora quando vengono rilasciate le molecole di cui parli, ma semmai vengono rilasciate quando ci si innamora.


Ingenuo


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ingenuo


 Materialista.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Materialista.


No, cornuto


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me stai ribaltando causa ed effetto, oscar... non ci si innamora quando vengono rilasciate le molecole di cui parli, ma semmai vengono rilasciate quando ci si innamora.


il mio è un discorso prettamente chimico limitato a quello che succede nel nostro organismo quando si fa l'amore. 
Non si tratta di essere materialisti, ma semplicemente di guardare quello che succede e prenderne atto.

che poi la cosa sia poco romantica, beh, sono d'accordo anche io su questo ( e infatti l'ho scritto a chiusura del post ).


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, cornuto


E quindi? Non e' stata la chimica a metterti le corna


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il mio è un discorso prettamente chimico limitato a quello che succede nel nostro organismo quando si fa l'amore.
> Non si tratta di essere materialisti, ma semplicemente di guardare quello che succede e prenderne atto.
> 
> che poi la cosa sia poco romantica, beh, sono d'accordo anche io su questo ( e infatti l'ho scritto a chiusura del post ).


A ri


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, cornuto


 Quello capita quasi a tutti, ma non dimostra che ne sia responsabile l'adrenalina... semmai ciò che l'ha scatenata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi meraviglia questa tua posizione... non si lega molto alla tua "visione" generale...


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il mio è un discorso prettamente chimico limitato a quello che succede nel nostro organismo quando si fa l'amore.
> Non si tratta di essere materialisti, ma semplicemente di guardare quello che succede e prenderne atto.
> 
> che poi la cosa sia poco romantica, beh, sono d'accordo anche io su questo ( e infatti l'ho scritto a chiusura del post ).


 Scambiare la causa con l'effetto, in questo caso vuol dire essere materialisti. Sembra una cosa di poco conto, ma è fondamentale.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E quindi? Non e' stata la chimica a metterti le corna


no, ma lui ha dato la colpa alla fenitelamina  

	
	
		
		
	


	





( Alce, se supero il limite, dimmelo eh ? )


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Quando si inizia una nuova relazione amorosa c’è anche una nuova passione, e si sa, una nuova passione amorosa, nel suo fiorire, porta come conseguenza un notevole aumento della attività sessuale.
> In un tradimento può quindi succedere che si faccia meno l’amore con il proprio coniuge e di più con l’amante.
> Può anche succedere che con l’amante si faccia l’amore in maniera più appassionata che con il proprio coniuge, proprio per il fatto che è, sia una novità sia una trasgressione.
> 
> ...





è cosi.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, cornuto








   naaaaaanon dire cosi....è brutto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello capita quasi a tutti, ma non dimostra che ne sia responsabile l'adrenalina... semmai ciò che l'ha scatenata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prevalentemente voleva essere una battuta, comunque penso che  i comportamenti inconsapevoli che portano al tradimento in molti casi siano generati da forti pulsioni di origine chimica, come descritto da Oscar spesso sovapponendo la positività da un lato e la negatività dall'altro, forze alle quali facciamo spesso molta fatica a resistere, anche perchè è scomodo ammetterlo. Questo sposa perfettamente il mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> no, ma lui ha dato la colpa alla fenitelamina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovrebbe dare la colpa alla moglie piuttosto... ma anche a Teddy volendo


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scambiare la causa con l'effetto, in questo caso vuol dire essere materialisti. Sembra una cosa di poco conto, ma è fondamentale.


non si scambia la causa con l'effetto 

il discorso si limita all'effetto che producono sull'organismo ( in questo caso il cervello ) le sostanze liberate durante l'atto sessuale.

che poi ci si possa innamorare prima, e fare l'amore dopo, ok, succede anche questo. 
Ma il 3d è per parlare di possibili pericoli di scambiare sintomi da astinenza endogena per sentimenti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaanon dire cosi....è brutto.


Non mi piace vestire la realtà, per quanto brutta con belle parole, solo per questioni di gusto estetico. I fatti sono fatti, è inutile girarci intorno. A parte l'intento di fare una battuta, resto dell'idea che un poco di serenità lo si potrebbe trovare proprio rendendoci conto di quanto siamo spesso schiavi della chimica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> no, ma lui ha dato la colpa alla fenitelamina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il limite de che?


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prevalentemente voleva essere una battuta, comunque penso che i comportamenti inconsapevoli che portano al tradimento in molti casi siano generati da forti pulsioni di origine chimica, come descritto da Oscar spesso sovapponendo la positività da un lato e la negatività dall'altro, forze alle quali facciamo spesso molta fatica a resistere, anche perchè è scomodo ammetterlo. Questo sposa perfettamente il mio modo di vedere.


Semmai sono le pulsioni interiori che generano il terremoto chimico... io la vedo così. Questo ribaltamento per me è fondamentale... ciò che è dentro di noi (lo si voglia chiamare spirito, coscienza), comanda la risposta biochimica in molte occasioni.
Cosa che su diverse scale evolutive, avviene molto meno.

Per questo dico che mi meraviglia la tua posizione. O forse, non ho capito affatto le tue idee... ci sta pure quello.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovrebbe dare la colpa alla moglie piuttosto... ma anche a Teddy volendo


la mia era una battuta di spirito.

non so chi sia Teddy.
non penso che Alce sia persona che deve dare per forza  la colpa  a" qualcuno ".


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

ridotta in questi termini hanno quindi ragione quelli che chiedono la castrazione chimica per certe categorie?


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il limite de che?


il limite della mia ironia, 
non vorrei ti offendessi,....fermami prima !


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non si scambia la causa con l'effetto
> 
> il discorso si limita all'effetto che producono sull'organismo ( in questo caso il cervello ) le sostanze liberate durante l'atto sessuale.
> 
> ...


 Se parliamo di astinenza forzata allora il discorso cambia... i boscaioli canadesi si scopavano pure gli alberi... facevano un bel buco nel tronco, lo riempivano di grasso... e vai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma se parliamo di innamoramento...


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ridotta in questi termini hanno quindi ragione quelli che chiedono la castrazione chimica per certe categorie?


non saprei dire se hanno ragione o no, 

sta di fatto che, per esempio, per ridurre il desiderio sessuale di certi pazienti viene loro dato del bromuro ( che è una sostanza chimica ). 
Una volta  veniva dato il bromuro anche ai  militari di leva, per calmarne i " bollori ".

e la cosa funziona.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *la mia era una battuta di spirito.*
> 
> non so chi sia Teddy.
> non penso che Alce sia persona che deve dare per forza  la colpa  a" qualcuno ".



Anche la mia


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

per me la chimica c'entra poco.
E' tutta una questione di testa.
Non si spiegherebbe se no come mai alcuni resistono e altri no.
Oltretutto un botto di violenze e molestie sessuali partono con largo anticipo in testa e poi al picchio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai sono le pulsioni interiori che generano il terremoto chimico... io la vedo così. Questo ribaltamento per me è fondamentale... ciò che è dentro di noi (lo si voglia chiamare spirito, coscienza), comanda la risposta biochimica in molte occasioni.
> Cosa che su diverse scale evolutive, avviene molto meno.
> 
> Per questo dico che mi meraviglia la tua posizione. O forse, non ho capito affatto le tue idee... ci sta pure quello.


Non puoi vedere le cose a senso unico: la chimica influisce sul comportamento, i pensieri interiori influiscono sulla chimica....... ma bestie siamo, più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, quindi prevalentemente qual'è a forza che più agisce su di noi (anche se on vogliamo ammetterlo)?


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è cosi.


Micio, io ho scritto una pappardella di roba e ti liquidi tutto con un 

" è così " 

dai, dì qualcosa di più, aiutami ad ampliare e chiarire l'argomento. 
mi interessa il tuo contributo, dico sul serio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta di spirito.
> 
> non so chi sia Teddy.
> non penso che Alce sia persona che deve *dare per forza la colpa a" qualcuno* ".


Difatti assolutamente NO!
Io sono anzi proprio uno che non vuole dare colpe ad alcuno, ma cercare il più serenamente possibile di trovare le cause di un fatto, ed inserirle al loro posto in un insieme di eventi.
Io non do la "colpa" a mia moglie perchè penso che abbia agito semplicemente in seguito alle sue necessità ed alla sua capacità di reagire e valutare. Io ne sono stato tanto vittima quanto in parte a mio modo di sicuro anche causa. Le "colpe" lasciatele gestire ai preti, che è il loro mestiere.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me la chimica c'entra poco.
> E' tutta una questione di testa.
> Non si spiegherebbe se no come mai alcuni resistono e altri no.
> Oltretutto un botto di violenze e molestie sessuali partono con largo anticipo in testa e poi al picchio.


infatti, queste sostanze agiscono proprio sul cervello ( o testa, come dici tu ).

il 3d si limita a parlare dell'effetto che possono avere le sostanze rilasciate durante un rapporto sessuale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ridotta in questi termini hanno quindi ragione quelli che chiedono la castrazione chimica per certe categorie?


In parte, in quanto le pulsioni sessuali le abbiamo tutte, ma va ossercata con attenzione la loro rielaborazione emotiva in ogni individuo. Probabilmente potrebbe rendere innocuo qualcuno, ma non penso tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti, queste sostanze agiscono proprio sul cervello ( o testa, come dici tu ).
> 
> il 3d si limita a parlare dell'effetto che possono avere le sostanze rilasciate durante un rapporto sessuale.


se vengono rilasciate DURANTE un rapporto sessuale cosa c'entra il tradimento?
verrano rilasciate anche durante i rapporti sessuali col coniuge


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il limite della mia ironia,
> non vorrei ti offendessi,....fermami prima !


Se riesci ad offendermi sei un fenomeno.
Sono troppo curioso per essere permaloso nel senso comune


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti assolutamente NO!
> Io sono anzi proprio uno che non vuole dare colpe ad alcuno, ma cercare il più serenamente possibile di trovare le cause di un fatto, ed inserirle al loro posto in un insieme di eventi.
> Io non do la "colpa" a mia moglie perchè penso che abbia agito semplicemente in seguito alle sue necessità ed alla sua capacità di reagire e valutare. Io ne sono stato tanto vittima quanto in parte a mio modo di sicuro anche causa. Le "colpe" lasciatele gestire ai preti, che è il loro mestiere.


Alce, ma lo sai che mi piace davvero il tuo modo di vedere e sentire le cose ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vengono rilasciate DURANTE un rapporto sessuale cosa c'entra il tradimento?
> verrano rilasciate anche durante i rapporti sessuali col coniuge


La chiica agisce continuamente sul cervello, quindi in alcuni momenti si hanno dei picchi di alcune sostanze, ma queste permangono nell'organismo per diverso tempo, e come indicato nel post originale, possono portare a conseguenze umorali tanto prima che dopo certi atti (prima saranno altre sostanze) ed in diverso effetto nei diversi ambienti (amante e marito).


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non puoi vedere le cose a senso unico: la chimica influisce sul comportamento, i pensieri interiori influiscono sulla chimica....... ma bestie siamo, più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, quindi prevalentemente qual'è a forza che più agisce su di noi (anche se on vogliamo ammetterlo)?


 A me non sembra di vederla a senso unico...siamo animali, ma senzienti. Gli istinti contano, ma conta di più la testa. Non quanto dovrebbe, siamo d'accordo. Il percorso è ancora lungo....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non sembra di vederla a senso unico...siamo animali, ma senzienti. *Gli istinti contano, ma conta di più la testa*. Non quanto dovrebbe, siamo d'accordo. Il percorso è ancora lungo....












  bravo il mio perozzino!
sembra tanto semplice!


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vengono rilasciate DURANTE un rapporto sessuale cosa c'entra il tradimento?
> verrano rilasciate anche durante i rapporti sessuali col coniuge


si certo, 

il 3d è per parlare dei pericoli che ci fà correre la chimica DURANTE un tradimento in atto.

beh,................. rileggiti bene il post di apertura del 3d ( se ne hai tempo e voglia ).


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me la chimica c'entra poco.
> E' tutta una questione di testa.
> Non si spiegherebbe se no come mai alcuni resistono e altri no.
> Oltretutto un botto di violenze e molestie sessuali partono con largo anticipo in testa e poi al picchio.


Purtroppo questo è quello che pensano in molti, mentre sono più convinto che la rielaborazione mentale di alcune pulsioni avvenga nella maggior parte dei casi (non in tutti magari) proprio per "squilibri" chimici in un primo tempo mitigati dalla coscienza, ma che poi, appena riecono a fare breccia nelle difese culturali e sociali, sfociano negli atti che conosciamo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Alce, ma lo sai che mi piace davvero il tuo modo di vedere e sentire le cose ?


Dammi l'indirizzo, ti mando un autografo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















(grazie)


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non sembra di vederla a senso unico...siamo animali, ma senzienti. Gli istinti contano, ma conta di più la testa. Non quanto dovrebbe, siamo d'accordo. Il percorso è ancora lungo....


infatti , proprio perchè siamo senzienti non dobbiamo farci trarre in inganno dalla chimica del nostro corpo.

chiedere divorzio dal nostro coniuge solamente perchè siamo sotto l'influsso dell'ossitocina propinataci dall'amante durante i numerosi rapporti sessuali non mi sembra una cosa molto sensata, mi sembra una reazione piuttosto animalesca.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non sembra di vederla a senso unico...siamo animali, ma senzienti. Gli istinti contano, ma conta di più la testa. Non quanto dovrebbe, siamo d'accordo. Il percorso è ancora lungo....


E' chiaro che concordo, ma purtroppo siamo per vizio culturale talmente convinti di essere padroni dei nostri istinti, che ci crediamo sempre meno bestie di quello che purtroppo siamo. Il percorso è ancora lungo, ma moooooooooolto lungo. 
Quando espongo questi pensieri, vengo preso spesso per uno che giustifica il comportamento istintivo ed animale. E' esattamente il contrario! Solo che non tento di indorare la pillola, ed ammetto che bestia sono, io per primo, e che la mia coscienza fa molta, ma molta fatica a dominare il corpo. L'errore è quindi nel negare la forza che la chimica ha su di noi, cosicchè abbassiamo la guardia e ci facciamo un bel poò di seghe mentali su sentimenti spesso inesistenti quando invece è solo l'istinto a dominare.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

bhò
io so solo che è da stamattina che ascolto in diretta quel che sta succedendo in abruzzo e dell'influsso dell'ossitocina propinataci dall'amante durante i numerosi rapporti sessuali me ne sbatto altamente i cocomeri....


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dammi l'indirizzo, ti mando un autografo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non voglio farti farti spendere denaro per invii postali al mio recapito

ti mando un assegno in bianco, tu fammi un'autografo lì , poi passo a ritirarlo io, dovunque tu abiti


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non voglio farti farti spendere denaro per invii postali al mio recapito
> 
> ti mando un assegno in bianco, tu fammi un'autografo lì , poi passo a ritirarlo io, dovunque tu abiti


MMmmmmm, mi sa che qui c'è la fregatura.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò
> io so solo che è da stamattina che ascolto in diretta quel che sta succedendo in abruzzo e dell'influsso dell'ossitocina propinataci dall'amante durante i numerosi rapporti sessuali me ne sbatto altamente i cocomeri....


 
Esiste un 3d dedicato, ed abbiamo partecipato tutti. Cosa centra fare 'sta polemica qui?


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' chiaro che concordo, ma purtroppo siamo per vizio culturale talmente convinti di essere padroni dei nostri istinti, che ci crediamo sempre meno bestie di quello che purtroppo siamo. Il percorso è ancora lungo, ma moooooooooolto lungo.
> Quando espongo questi pensieri, vengo preso spesso per uno che giustifica il comportamento istintivo ed animale. E' esattamente il contrario! Solo che non tento di indorare la pillola, ed ammetto che bestia sono, io per primo, e che la mia coscienza fa molta, ma molta fatica a dominare il corpo. L'errore è quindi nel negare la forza che la chimica ha su di noi, cosicchè abbassiamo la guardia e ci facciamo un bel poò di seghe mentali su sentimenti spesso inesistenti quando invece è solo l'istinto a dominare.


Tutto quello che è iscritto nel nostro dna ha una forza terribile, certo... ma a differenza degli altri animali, abbiamo gli strumenti per controllarlo. Non è facile, ma possiamo farlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si certo,
> 
> il 3d è per parlare dei pericoli che ci fà correre la chimica DURANTE un tradimento in atto.
> 
> beh,................. rileggiti bene il post di apertura del 3d ( se ne hai tempo e voglia ).


il thread è per giustificare il tradimento. as usual.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

se anche volessi polemizzare devo chiedere il permesso a te ?
Mi fa effetto sentir disquisire di chimica e tradimento quando sento notizie drammatiche come quelle che sto sentendo.
Quindi lo dico come ho sempre fatto


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> MMmmmmm, mi sa che qui c'è la fregatura..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma noo, dai, probabilmente pensi che sia una fregatura perchè sei sotto l'influsso chimico, ragiona con la testa, firmami l'assegno


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il thread è per giustificare il tradimento. as usual.


 
se hai tempo e voglia rileggiti il post di apertura.

Il 3d non è per giustificare il tradimento, ma per mettere in guardia i traditori da eventuali " pericoli " dovuti alla chimica.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma noo, dai, probabilmente pensi che sia una fregatura perchè sei sotto l'influsso chimico,* ragiona con la testa*, firmami l'assegno


ehm....scusate se mi intrometto....quale delle due?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se anche volessi polemizzare devo chiedere il permesso a te ?
> Mi fa effetto sentir disquisire di chimica e tradimento quando sento notizie drammatiche come quelle che sto sentendo.
> Quindi lo dico come ho sempre fatto


E allora cosa ci stai a fare qui? A darci le totò sul culetto?
Dai, non rispolverare inutilmente la veste da "Pia donna".
L'abito da bacchettona non ti dona.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E allora cosa ci stai a fare qui? A darci le totò sul culetto?
> Dai, non rispolverare inutilmente la veste da "Pia donna".
> L'abito da bacchettona non ti dona.



che palle che sei con sta pia donna alce..
un po' di fantasia anche nel provare ad offendere qualcuno sarebbe gradita


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehm....scusate se mi intrometto....quale delle due?


Se è una battuta, non mi sembra quel granchè, se volevi darmi della testa di cazzo, spiegati chiaramente. Cos'è, tutte col ciclo, oggi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle che sei con sta pia donna alce..
> un po' di fantasia anche nel provare ad offendere qualcuno sarebbe gradita


E intanto hai fatto l'offesa ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
Se non vedi giusto che noi si sia qui a dissertare sule nostre cose quando si sa cosa è accaduto, cosa ci fai tu qui? La tutrice della morale?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma noo, dai, probabilmente pensi che sia una fregatura perchè sei sotto l'influsso chimico, ragiona con la testa, firmami l'assegno


Picio, l'assegno arrotolalo e fatti un tiro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S:
Ti ho mandato un P/M.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehm....scusate se mi intrometto....quale delle due?





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se è una battuta, non mi sembra quel granchè, se volevi darmi della testa di cazzo, spiegati chiaramente. Cos'è, tutte col ciclo, oggi?


 
probabilmente voleva intendere che saresti una testa di c... se mi firmassi l'assegno ( e lo penserei anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
Si intrometteva nelle battute scherzose fra te e me


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E intanto hai fatto l'offesa ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
> Se non vedi giusto che noi si sia qui a dissertare sule nostre cose quando si sa cosa è accaduto, cosa ci fai tu qui? La tutrice della morale?


guarda, ha più probabilità di offendermi il trasportatore che ho in cortile a caricare il bilico di quanta ne abbia tu...cazzo vuoi che mi offenda se mi dai della pia donna??
su alce...
sono qui a dire quel che penso.
se non ti va bene salta i miei interventi senza tante sceneggiate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se è una battuta, non mi sembra quel granchè, se volevi darmi della testa di cazzo, spiegati chiaramente. Cos'è, tutte col ciclo, oggi?


1) calmati
2) era una battuta, non mi son mai permessa di darti della testa di c. e non intendo iniziare oggi....ma posso sempre cambiare idea
3) la battuta del ciclo è ignorante, volgare e maschilista.....


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2009)

*Oscar*

Fosse davvero così uno (o una) varrebbe l'altro (o l'altra), non trovi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Fosse davvero così uno (o una) varrebbe l'altro (o l'altra), non trovi?


Esistono equilibri tra i diversi valori in gioco. E poi non ti sei mai chiesta di quanti uomini non prendi in considerazione solo perchè non li hai mai incontrati?


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Esistono equilibri tra i diversi valori in gioco. E poi non ti sei mai chiesta di quanti uomini non prendi in considerazione solo perchè non li hai mai incontrati?


No.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Fosse davvero così uno (o una) varrebbe l'altro (o l'altra), non trovi?


ecchilallà.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





il 3d parla delle influenze della chimica del sesso sul nostro cervello.

In quanto alla scelta ad alla valenza delle persone, non si sceglie una persona solamente per il sesso ( oddio, in certi casi si, eccome  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , si sceglie una persona per ben altri più seri motivi.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2009)

Il titolo può trarre in inganno.

Non è la chimica che porta al tradimento, quella al limite potrebbe far prendere lucciole per lanterne solo DOPO averlo perpetrato.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai sono le pulsioni interiori che generano il terremoto chimico... io la vedo così. Questo ribaltamento per me è fondamentale... ciò che è dentro di noi (lo si voglia chiamare spirito, coscienza), comanda la risposta biochimica in molte occasioni.
> Cosa che su diverse scale evolutive, avviene molto meno.
> 
> Per questo dico che mi meraviglia la tua posizione. O forse, non ho capito affatto le tue idee... ci sta pure quello.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non mi piace vestire la realtà, per quanto brutta con belle parole, solo per questioni di gusto estetico. I fatti sono fatti, è inutile girarci intorno. A parte l'intento di fare una battuta, resto dell'idea che un poco di serenità lo si potrebbe trovare proprio rendendoci conto di quanto siamo spesso schiavi della chimica.


Moltimodi, quel che dici è vero: 
faccio un esempio:

in chi è stressato c'è un innalzamento del cortisolo che dà come conseguenza un abbassamento di testosterone.
Un abbassamento di testosterone ha come conseguenza non solamente un calo del desiderio sessule ma anche una visione pessimistica della vita, in parole povere, si è tristi e non si sà il perchè.

faccio un altro esempio :

nei fine settimana la genta ha più voglia di fare all'amore perchè è più rilassata. Se si è più rilassati e sereni il cortisolo si abbasserà considerevolmente e di conseguenza il testosterone libero ci farà avere più desiderio.

come vedi le cose interagiscono in modo profondo

CHIMICA-EMOZIONI

Alce : hai proprio ragione prendere coscienza di quanto la chinica influisca sui nostri stati d'animo ci fa prendere le cose in maniera diversa, ed a volte ci guida verso una serenità che io definirei " serenità consapevole "


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il titolo può trarre in inganno.
> 
> Non è la chimica che porta al tradimento, quella al limite potrebbe far prendere lucciole per lanterne solo DOPO averlo perpetrato.


Ecco.


----------



## Old Angel (6 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Fosse davvero così uno (o una) varrebbe l'altro (o l'altra), non trovi?


Per gli amanti sicuramente....gli amori in chat ne sono un esempio.....due balle in chat da ambo le parti, incontro a metà strada con tanto di trombatina shekkerare il tutto per bene et voilà ecco creato il grande amore della propria vita


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Per gli amanti sicuramente....gli amori in chat ne sono un esempio.....due balle in chat da ambo le parti, incontro a metà strada con tanto di trombatina shekkerare il tutto per bene et voilà ecco creato il grande amore della propria vita


 Che tristezza...


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Quando si inizia una nuova relazione amorosa c’è anche una nuova passione, e si sa, una nuova passione amorosa, nel suo fiorire, porta come conseguenza un notevole aumento della attività sessuale.
> In un tradimento può quindi succedere che si faccia meno l’amore con il proprio coniuge e di più con l’amante.
> Può anche succedere che con l’amante si faccia l’amore in maniera più appassionata che con il proprio coniuge, proprio per il fatto che è, sia una novità sia una trasgressione.
> 
> ...


Quindi si potrebbe creare un antidoto al tradimento iniettandosi periodicamente gli ormoni interessati....





Questa teoria l'ho già sentita da qualche parte.
Ho sentito anche che gli appassionati di sport estremi sarebbero dipendenti dall'adrenalina.


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2009)

*oscar*

Farei una sola distinzione, fermo restando che ci si innamora per le affinità prodotte anche da un impatto visivo, empatico e di simpatia attrattiva, quello che viene dopo e mantiene l'innamoramento, che diversamente avrebbe una misera parabola, é la permanenza della chimica che hai denunciato.
Ma anche quella dura il tempo dell'affinità, perché se poi non di tramuta in amore consapevole ci sarà sempre un'altra "affinità" in agguato con la sua chimica!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Farei una sola distinzione, fermo restando che ci si innamora per le affinità prodotte anche da un impatto visivo, empatico e di simpatia attrattiva, quello che viene dopo e mantiene l'innamoramento, che diversamente avrebbe una misera parabola, é la permanenza della chimica che hai denunciato.
> Ma anche quella dura il tempo dell'affinità, perché se poi non di tramuta in amore consapevole ci sarà sempre un'altra "affinità" in agguato con la sua chimica!!!!
> Bruja


certo, è per questo che bisogna continuare a fare l'amore con il proprio coniuge ufficiale; per non lasciare che l'ossitocina prodotta facendo l'amore con l'amante abbia il sopravvento e ci faccia credere di esserne innamorati. 


Per esempio: 
ieri parlavo con un'amica di mia moglie, lei si lamentava della scarsità di rapporti sessuali che ha con suo marito ( una volta al mese )
Io sono a conoscenza che suo marito ha un'amante con cui si vedono più volte a settimana. Ecco, questa è una situazione a rischio.


----------



## Bruja (7 Aprile 2009)

*oscar*



			
				oscar ha detto:
			
		

> certo, è per questo che bisogna continuare a fare l'amore con il proprio coniuge ufficiale; per non lasciare che l'ossitocina prodotta facendo l'amore con l'amante abbia il sopravvento e ci faccia credere di esserne innamorati.
> 
> 
> Per esempio:
> ...


 
Direi piuttosto che questa é una situazione standard... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> oscar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo, è per questo che bisogna continuare a fare l'amore con il proprio coniuge ufficiale; per non lasciare che l'ossitocina prodotta facendo l'amore con l'amante abbia il sopravvento e ci faccia credere di esserne innamorati.
> ...


certo, è che poi si passa ad un'altra situazione " standard " quella in cui non si sopporta più il proprio coniuge e di conseguenza quella che porta alla separazione, divorzio etc. etc. 

e quindi direi..............occhio alla chimica del nosto corpo !


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Quindi Oscar secondo te io che dovrei fare? Veramente sto considerando di iniettarmi via endovenosa gli ormoni... Quanto mi metti i tuoi dato che ne hai in abbondanza?


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quindi Oscar secondo te io che dovrei fare? Veramente sto considerando di iniettarmi via endovenosa gli ormoni... Quanto mi metti i tuoi dato che ne hai in abbondanza?


Mattacchiona,........ mi sa che tu non hai ancora capito il discorso del 3d 

comunque,..non ci sono solo ormoni " positivi " 
c'è ad esempio il cortisolo che non fà così bene averne troppo in circolo nel nostro organismo.

in quanto a darti i miei, beh...ognuno si faccia, e dia retta, agli ormoni suoi non vorrei sobbarcarti troppo di lavoro avendo anche da accudire ai miei


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Ho capito, ho capito ed in passato anche sperimentato....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ho capito, ho capito ed in passato anche sperimentato....


shine, come va?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Mattacchiona,........ mi sa che tu non hai ancora capito il discorso del 3d
> 
> comunque,..non ci sono solo ormoni " positivi "
> c'è ad esempio il cortisolo che non fà così bene averne troppo in circolo nel nostro organismo.
> ...


 e si può sempre aspettare che una parte vada in letargo....così la quantità diventa minima


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Ciao Emma tutto ok e tu? Approfondisci il concetto del letargo che è interessante.


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e si può sempre aspettare che una parte vada in letargo....così la quantità diventa minima


confido nella naturale pace dei sensi futura


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ciao Emma tutto ok e tu? Approfondisci il concetto del letargo che è interessante.


 semplicemente lo sfottevo....però, in effetti, non è che gli ormoni possono sempre girare a mille, no? ci saranno dei momenti di stanchezza, stress, pensieri più importanti, stanchezza con l'amante....e allora te ne potrebbe passare qualcuno (di ormone)...
a me....insomma.....magistrato con cui avevo 2 udienze stamattina se n'è andata in maternità un mese prima per rischio gestosi, ma ho vinto una causa in cui credevo tantissimop e son proprio contenta...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> confido nella naturale pace dei sensi futura


povero universo femminile...come farà ?


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Emma non parliamo di lavoro sennò gli altri si incavolano, se ti va in privato.


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Io ho una teoria: se il sesso si scatena con gli ormoni e se gli ormoni danno dipendenza, allora stando senza per un periodo ci si dovrebbe disintossicare. Voi che dite? In effetti io ho notato che più si fa più si ha voglia.


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io ho una teoria: se il sesso si scatena con gli ormoni e se gli ormoni danno dipendenza, allora stando senza per un periodo ci si dovrebbe disintossicare. Voi che dite? In effetti io ho notato che più si fa più si ha voglia.


dici bene, è la chimica del nostro organismo. Si và addirittura in astinenza, ci si può anche ammalare, se ti documenti scoprirai che è così.


si, se si stà senza ci si disintossica e rimane solamente " l'idea  del desiderio " ma non il desiderio " corporale "


Il testosterone poi,  scende con l'età, e quindi è naturale che dopo una certa età ci si ritrovi in una " pace dei sensi ".


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> povero universo femminile...come farà ?


chiederà consiglio a te, tu sai come fare quando non c'è disponibilità di materia prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	





( azz.....dimmi se supero il limite eh ? non vorrei ti offendessi )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io ho una teoria: se il sesso si scatena con gli ormoni e se gli ormoni danno dipendenza, allora stando senza per un periodo ci si dovrebbe disintossicare. Voi che dite? In effetti io ho notato che più si fa più si ha voglia.


l'appetito vien mangiando


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> chiederà consiglio a te, tu sai come fare quando non c'è disponibilità di materia prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu sei fissato con la masturbazione femminile....dimmi, cos'è che ti turba, ti affascina, ti interessa, ti incuriosisce.....apriamo un thread e ne parliamo.....
Mi offendono altre cose non queste, oscar....

Quando non c'è materia prima leggo un libro se ho desiderio di farlo


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> povero universo femminile...come farà ?





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei fissato con la masturbazione femminile....dimmi, cos'è che ti turba, ti affascina, ti interessa, ti incuriosisce.....apriamo un thread e ne parliamo.....
> Mi offendono altre cose non queste, oscar....
> 
> Quando non c'è materia prima leggo un libro se ho desiderio di farlo


 
ecco, lo sapevo, mi volevi sfottere, ho risposto e ti sei arrabbiata...uffa ....


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'appetito vien mangiando


 
e mica vero.....l'appetito viene a star digiuni ( lo diceva anche Totò in un suo film )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ecco, lo sapevo, mi volevi sfottere, ho risposto e ti sei arrabbiata...uffa ....


 non mi sono arrabbiata....semplicemente ricordo un altro tuo post, non proprio carino, in cui, secondo me, invitavi ad atti di auoterotismo....e stop....evitiamo le polemiche sorte intorno a quel post per il quale ti saresti meritato un affondo ti tacchi a spillo nel sedere
Io non mi arrabbio per queste cose, davvero......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e mica vero.....l'appetito viene a star digiuni ( lo diceva anche Totò in un suo film )


 a star digiuni lo stomaco si rimpicciolisce e la fame la senti di meno....tant'è che poi basta un niente per sentirti pieno


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non mi sono arrabbiata....semplicemente ricordo un altro tuo post, non proprio carino, in cui, secondo me, invitavi ad atti di auoterotismo....e stop....evitiamo le polemiche sorte intorno a quel post per il quale ti saresti meritato un affondo ti tacchi a spillo nel sedere
> Io non mi arrabbio per queste cose, davvero......


+

eh si, a volte lo so di non essere " proprio carino " 

beh, un affondo di tacco a spillo potrebbe pure piacere..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> +
> 
> eh si, a volte lo so di non essere " proprio carino "
> 
> beh, un affondo di tacco a spillo potrebbe pure piacere..


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici bene, è la chimica del nostro organismo. Si và addirittura in astinenza, ci si può anche ammalare, se ti documenti scoprirai che è così.
> 
> 
> si, se si stà senza ci si disintossica e rimane solamente " l'idea  del desiderio " ma non il desiderio " corporale "
> ...


Mi sottovaluti, leggo di tutto e ricordo teorie che sostengono questa cosa. 
Allora mi devo preoccupare, una che ha sempre "praticato assiduamente" come me potrebbe avere problemi fisici dovuti alla brusca interruzione, a questo non avevo ancora pensato.
Una ragazza che conosco ha avuto una interruzione del ciclo stando a ciò che le ha detto il ginecologo.


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi sottovaluti, leggo di tutto e ricordo teorie che sostengono questa cosa.
> Allora mi devo preoccupare, una che ha sempre "praticato assiduamente" come me potrebbe avere problemi fisici dovuti alla brusca interruzione, a questo non avevo ancora pensato.
> Una ragazza che conosco ha avuto una interruzione del ciclo stando a ciò che le ha detto il ginecologo.


non ti sottovaluto affatto.

in qunato al preoccuparti, beh, io non la farei così tragica, dopo un breve periodo di " disintossicazione " tutto si normalizza, e poi, non si vive di solo sesso.

beh, una carenza ormonale può provocare una interruzione del ciclo, almeno, così ho letto.


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ti sottovaluto affatto.
> 
> in qunato al preoccuparti, beh, io non la farei così tragica, dopo un breve periodo di " disintossicazione " tutto si normalizza, e poi, non si vive di solo sesso.
> 
> beh, una carenza ormonale può provocare una interruzione del ciclo, almeno, così ho letto.


Udite! udite! oggi è un giorno speciale, sono riuscita a far dire ad Oscar una frase del genere!!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Udite! udite! oggi è un giorno speciale, sono riuscita a far dire ad Oscar una frase del genere!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Udite! udite! oggi è un giorno speciale, sono riuscita a far dire ad Oscar una frase del genere!!!!


non l'ho mai detta perchè non c'è mai stata l'occasione per dirla 
ma l'ho sempre pensato. 
certo, venendo qui su questo forum " a tema " è logico che parli  *anche* di questo. 

io non vivo di solo sesso, anzi, mi dispiacerebbe se fosse così, mi perderei tutte le altre belle cose che la vita può offrire.

Penso che il sesso sia una bella cosa, che ci debba essere, certo, ma insieme a tante altre cose....tantissime.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> non l'ho mai detta perchè non c'è mai stata l'occasione per dirla
> ma l'ho sempre pensato.
> certo, venendo qui su questo forum " a tema " è logico che parli *anche* di questo.
> 
> ...


Alle corte... hai mai provato delle vere e profonde affinità elettive? 
E se sì, riguardano esclusivamente tua moglie ?
La domanda non riguarda la curiosità...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (11 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alle corte... hai mai provato delle vere e profonde affinità elettive?
> E se sì, riguardano esclusivamente tua moglie ?
> La domanda non riguarda la curiosità...
> 
> ...


questa è una domanda estremamente profonda a cui non posso rispondere. 
Mi dispiace, ma non aprirò a nessuno la parte più profonda di me a costo di risultare antipatico, a costo di essere frainteso, a costo di apparire una persona ignobile, arrogante, meschina e altezzosa. 

Posso solo dire che nessuna donna, per me, è come mia moglie,...... nessuna.
Il rapporto con mia moglie va ben oltre le affinità elettive,....... molto oltre.


----------



## Iago (11 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alle corte... hai mai provato delle vere e profonde affinità elettive?
> E se sì, riguardano esclusivamente tua moglie ?
> *La domanda non riguarda la curiosità...*
> 
> ...




...che significa??


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2009)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...che significa??


Significa che il senso di questa domanda é molto più interiore della mia mera curiosità, ed Oscar, sia pure non rispondendo, lo ha capito benissimo quindi non solo rispetto la sua decisione ma la condivido pienamente. 
Non conta la mia domanda, quanto che lui si dia la risposta.
Bruja


----------

